# HeyKate Happy Birthday to You!



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

If only I could animate I would. Enjoy the day!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 1999)

Thanks Rose - I'm animation challenged, too, don't feel bad. That was sweet of you!







(At least we can smiley face! Thank God for the small things, eh?



































[This message has been edited by heykate (edited 02-18-99).]


----------

